# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report 1/29-2/4/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Itâ€™s been feeling more like April than February lately. With the strong south winds, it has made it tough to stay on the big trout bite. We narrowed down the area, but the depths at which these fish were holding seemed to change daily.

We have caught some solid fish over the last few days, with a couple hitting 8#. Today it all came together with our biggest going 8.75#@31â€. All our fish fell for Softdine XLâ€™s and Down South Lures chicken of the c, as well as true plum super models. All our fish have been released in great condition. Just enjoying the great fishery of the Lower Laguna.


----------

